# Grain Filler



## dabeeler (Nov 18, 2011)

I read an article in one of the woodturning magazines where the writer had used silver gilt cream to fill the grain creating a very attractive bowl.  Got me to wondering how something like that would look on a pen blank.  Anyone ever try something like that on an open grained blank?


----------



## StephenM (Nov 18, 2011)

Interesting thought.  It might tie an oak blank with silver/chrome hardware and dress up an otherwise blah oak pen.  Do it say where to get silver gilt cream?


----------



## Wildman (Nov 18, 2011)

Glitter particle size and getting glue only where you need it big challenge whether working with closed or open grain wood.  Unless you can find very fine glitter not sure going to accomplish look you are going for. 

Can buy glitter paint in many popular colors, and apply to entire pen blank (s), then hit with clear spray to preserve glitter.  Can buy spray glue spray blanks and drop or roll into tub of glitter to coat blanks, then hit with clear spray. 

Then again can use painter tape to mark off sections of blank to glitter, apply glue & glitter then hit with clear spray. 

Only glitter cream could find is a cosmetic, guess will end up gluing and spraying clear topcoat to finish.

Glitter & glue for filler on small & big cracks might work just fine.


----------



## Finatic (Nov 18, 2011)

Gilt cream is used to touch up Gilded picture frames, etc. and is available at
http://apps.webcreate.com/ecom/catalog/product_specific.cfm?ClientID=15&ProductID=29309
No glitter involved with this process.


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 19, 2011)

You can also get gilting and gold leaf at Michaels. Here is a link to where you might find what you need:  http://www.michaels.com/on/demandwa...h?cgid=entire&simplesearch=Search&q=gold+leaf


----------



## Wildman (Nov 19, 2011)

Getting glitter or leaf in the grain or pores and nowhere else on a pen blank an arduous task. Whether use glitter or leaf must apply some adhesive. Apply glitter or leaf then burnish or sand off excess, then apply a clear top coat.  

If not worried about cost of materials, time required or expense to sell ratio take the challenge.  Also look at your wood selection, sometimes nature can really help, click on wood net link and see photos.

I am intrigued by using glitter on turning projects, not wood pen blanks sure pen place to start unless covering entire blank in glitter and applying a top coat.  

CHECK PRICES OF GLITTER CREAM, GOLD LEAF, TOOLS AND SUPPLIES

GILDING & FINISHING MATERIALS -> GILDING TOOLS AND SUPPLIES...
http://apps.webcreate.com/ecom/catalog/product_listing.cfm?ClientID=15&CategoryFullID=186

Wood used to make this pen comes with natural contrast I would not want to hide what nature provided. Scroll down to wildwood’s comments.
http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbth...&Number=5676525&page=3&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=

These photos just an example of difficulty you face trying to glitter or leaf. 
Spalted Poplar, Silk Tree, Oak, and Spalted Red Oak, blanks cut on diagonal except for Oak.


----------



## dabeeler (Nov 19, 2011)

The bowl was black with the silver gilding cream(not glitter) highlighting the open grain of the wood.  Look very attractive in the magazine picture.  I did a google search and found several suppliers for the cream and other gilding supplies.


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 19, 2011)

dabeeler said:


> I read an article in one of the woodturning magazines where the writer had used silver gilt cream to fill the grain creating a very attractive bowl. Got me to wondering how something like that would look on a pen blank. Anyone ever try something like that on an open grained blank?


 


Been meaning to get some turqious powder for just that.  Just haven't got around to it yet....but when I do, just you watch the price of that stuff go up!




Scott (happens everytime) B


----------



## tim self (Nov 19, 2011)

$26 an oz here,  http://www.thefurnitureconnoisseur.com/Gilt-Touch-Up-Cream-Gilding-Cream.html.  Might last a while on a pen since you're only gonna fill grain but a bowl may take a bit much.


----------



## Wildman (Nov 19, 2011)

Scroll down to 9” x2” ebonized and open grain bowl with silver gilt cream May 27, 2011, 9:16 pm.

http://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/may-challenge-post-pictures-here-before-10pm-27th-t50538-15.html

Would pen with silver gilt cream hold up to daily use without acrylic clear topcoat? Takes about four hours for very light coat of glit cream to dry.


----------



## dabeeler (Nov 19, 2011)

I would think some type of topcoat would need to be applied, maybe lacquer or ca


----------



## Wildman (Nov 20, 2011)

The second bowl, black burnt carved wing uses gilt cream to highlight rim & grain. The seventh bowl at link ebonized first before applying gilt cream.  Made realize have to do more prep work before applying gilt cream to your work whether you add color or just highlighting grain of your wood. 

http://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/may-challenge-post-pictures-here-before-10pm-27th-t50538-15.html

So went in search of instructions and found these 10 steps to creating perfect gilt or liming wax effect. 

http://www.woodworkersinstitute.com/page.asp?p=1420

Never used liming wax it has been in turning catalogs for years so added instructions on that too.
http://www.woodfinishsupply.com/LimingOrWhitewash.html

Guess not too old to learn something new.


----------

